# My Shamray PRS clone



## possumkiller (Feb 9, 2009)

EDIT: ALL THE LATEST PICS ARE ON THE LAST PAGE




So yeah I wanted a Private Stock Singlecut but I didnt feel like shelling out 10 grand. This is my first Shamray and since Im hearing a lot of you guys are mixed about them I will let you all know how it turns out 

SPECS

6-STRING SET-NECK CUSTOM GUITAR 
Construction Method : PRS-SC-style body, set neck + carved top 
Material for neck : Instrument grade Curly or Quilt figured maple 
Neck features : one piece quartersawn (like PRS) 
Neck Shape : OVAL Medium *C*-shape (like most modern Fenders and Gibsons) 
Neck Profile : 1960 Slim-Taper ([email protected], and [email protected]) 
Material for fretboard : Macassar Ebony 
Fretboard radius : 10 inch (254 mm) 
Fretwire : Sintoms 280140 - *6100* (medium tall, AKA *Jumbo*) 
Number of Frets : 22 
Nut : Buffalo horn (dark color) 
Nut Width : 43 mm (standard for 6-string) 
Fret markers : pearl *birds* 
Fretboard binding : unbound fretboard 
Headstock Binding : No headstock binding 
Truss rod cover : Instrument grade flame maple (matching top finish) 
Side markers : white Mother of Pearl dots 
Logo : Custom pearl headstock inlay (PRS eagle) with outline artwork 
Body wood : Mahogany (medium weight) 
Top wood : Instrument grade flame maple (wide flames) top budget 
Back wood : No decorative back 
Body binding : 1- layer *faux-binding* on top (dyed maple tops only) 
Finish : Dyed color transparent (for figured maple) acrylic lacquer *TIGER EYE* 
Headstock Overlay : Instrument grade flame maple (matching top finish, burst edges) 
Tone Chambers : no tone chambers (solidbody) 
Scale Length : 25.00 inches (*PRS or Martin Scale*) 
Strings : Ernie Ball round-wound (.010 - .046) 
Machine heads : Customer-supplied (Gold locking w/ ebony buttons) 
String-tree : No string trees 
Neck Attachment : Not Applicable! (SET-NECK) 
Bridge : TonePros PRS-style wraparound with locking studs (Gold) 
Strap buttons : straplocks (2 pieces) Gold Schaller 
Pickguard : No pickguard 
Chrome panel : No chrome panel 
Neck pickup : Chernishev - custom wound humbucker w/gold cover 
Middle pickup : none 
Bridge pickup : Chernishev - custom wound humbucker w/gold cover 
Pickup Bezels : Plastic bezel 2 pcs (cream) 
Toggle switch : DiMarzio (switchcraft) 3-pos. (gibson-style) &#8212; cream switch tip 
Output jack : Switchcraft mono jack 
Jack-plate : Customer-supplied gold anodized aluminum 
Potentiometers : CTS ( 500K) 4 pcs 
Pull-pots : no pull-pots 
Knobs : Customer-supplied (PRS 'Lampshade') 
Tone Capacitors : Ceramic, 2 pcs 
Control Cavity cover : flame maple, matching neck 
Battery box : No battery box 
9V battery : No battery 
Extra switches : No extra switches 
Active Preamp : none 
Active EQ : none 
Notes: : All hardware and mounting screws gold 
Notes: : See client photos for color example and details 
Notes: : Client will approve back-of-headstock artwork 
Extras! 3 : One-piece body upcharge (mahogany) 
Extras! 4 : *Pashin* special rounded fret ends treatment 
Extras! 5 : Back of neck dyed to match top (but with no burst) 
Blueprinting : none (entire guitar from standard templates) 
Wiring: : Neck V&T, Bridge V&T, 3 way toggle 
Tuning: : Tuning &#8212; Standard (E A D G B E ) 
Control layout: : Usual PRS Singlecut placement, check client photo for wiring


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks great so far! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 9, 2009)

lmao I've been thinking about doing the same thing, for the same reason!


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2009)

That doesn't look like a very thick top. Is he planning on carving it?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 9, 2009)

thats a smexy peice of PRS , hardee har har


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks cool so far, but as Darren said that top looks to be 1/4" which is definitely not thick enough to do the PRS carves...


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 10, 2009)

I just noticed that myself actually thanks for pointing that out. I will definitly bring it up to Michael.


Actually nevermind. I looked at my other pics of it and the top was pretty thick when it first went on. I think maybe in these pics it has some initial carving done on the top.

Actually yes it does. Look at the shadow of the ruler.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 10, 2009)

Specs?


----------



## Apophis (Feb 10, 2009)

looks cool, but as said Darren top is way to thin to make it real archtop


----------



## technomancer (Feb 10, 2009)

Apophis said:


> looks cool, but as said Darren top is way to thin to make it real archtop



If you read pk's response it looks like some of the carve is already done in that pic.

Hmmm have to check out some single cut pics, as it occurs to me I was looking at that thinking of the carve on the double cut


----------



## darren (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like the top has already been carved, as possumkiller pointed out. I think the other thing that's throwing it off for me is that the mahogany body is VERY thick... like Les Paul thick or more. PRSes are quite thin in comparison.


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2009)

I noticed most Shamrays seem to start out (and usually remain) hella' thick.


----------



## budda (Feb 10, 2009)

les paul thickiness with PRS styling, good call.

looking forward to finished pics


----------



## hairychris (Feb 10, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Specs?



This.


----------



## Beardyman (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see the finished product and hear your thoughts as i'd like to get Shamray to make me a PRS doublecut clone.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 11, 2009)

here are some more pics 

if you check PRSs specs the hardtail singlecuts are LP thickness and the tremolo ones are PRS doublecut thickness  except the Tremonti model.

also look in the bridge pickup hole to see how thick the top is.


----------



## darren (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice! Great piece of wood for the fretboard, too! Is this going to be a six or a seven?


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 11, 2009)

Just a six. Actually Im going to pretend to be Opeth with it lol. The back of the headstock will be signed by the maker and have the Shamray logo only it will look like the writing on the back of a private stock headstock. And the serial number will be my sons birthday. Yeah I know the headstock isnt EXACTLY shaped like a PRS they could shave some off the top but to be honest I really dont mind at all.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 16, 2009)

The body getting ready for dyeing and the inlays being glued in.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 16, 2009)

Beardyman said:


> I can't wait to see the finished product and hear your thoughts as i'd like to get Shamray to make me a PRS doublecut clone.



same here man


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah im liking the singlecut so much im thinking about picking up this black cherry ten top in the local GC while im waiting on my shamray lol.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 17, 2009)

here are some pics of the first stage of dye and all inlays in.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 17, 2009)

and more


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2009)

Lookin' great, Chuck.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 17, 2009)

and more


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 17, 2009)

i know its amazing right! it still blows me away every time he sends me updates. i cant get over how this guy took these blocks of wood and is making this out of them.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 17, 2009)

looking awesome, man! That headstock looks pretty accurate in these pictures, despite what you said before. can't wait to see this beast finished.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive seen some of the other PRS types theyve done and their template for the headstock is just slightly off.


----------



## B36arin (Feb 18, 2009)

That looks absolutely amazing, I can't wait wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Harry (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking good so far


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 18, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> Ive seen some of the other PRS types theyve done and their template for the headstock is just slightly off.



I'll have to take a look at their site.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 18, 2009)

how much cash for that sexy looking Axe... and time?


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I think after everything was said and done it was like $37-3800 bucks. I chose some expensive wood though. I got to pick the maple blanks myself. Its also gonna have the TonePros/Kluson locking tuners a Tone Pros locking bridge and the new gold covered EMGs. As far as time it got kinda stretched out by me changing stuff lol. But 12-14 weeks from the time a builder is assigned was the quoted time to me.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

$3800 is rather pricey for a Shamray (though, a really great deal regardless; especially compared to a custom shop PRS)... it's no surprise they've paid such great attention to detail. I'm trying to get into building myself and if it wasn't for that, I'd have spec'd out a guitar with them a long time ago.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 21, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> Well, I think after everything was said and done it was like $37-3800 bucks. I chose some expensive wood though. I got to pick the maple blanks myself. Its also gonna have the TonePros/Kluson locking tuners a Tone Pros locking bridge and the new gold covered EMGs. As far as time it got kinda stretched out by me changing stuff lol. But 12-14 weeks from the time a builder is assigned was the quoted time to me.



i think that is a super great axe men congrats,

can't wait to see the final product


----------



## Shawn (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome looking guitar! I can't get over how good the fretboard wood looks! Yum!


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are a couple more pics. Usually he will email me with 4 or 5 pics but I havent heard from him in a while and I found these on the forum. They were posted yesterday.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 27, 2009)

more pics. this is the headstock inlay. i was originally wanting gold wire inlay but i was told that wouldve been pretty expensive so i got this. the 40 dollar option lol. i was kinda skeptical about the idea at first but i really LOVE how it turned out. there are supposed to be more pics ciming my way today and i cant wait to see!


----------



## Panterica (Feb 27, 2009)

thats seriously awesome attention to detail


----------



## Harry (Feb 27, 2009)

Those pics are killer man, awesome


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Michael says there were more coming. I hope to get them soon. I cant wait to see what it looks like now. 


More pics. Michaels been swamped and didnt have time for a real photo session and I have to wait a WEEK (omg!) for more pics. Now its just going through coats of laquer and curing process.


----------



## Sir Euric (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the binding on the body, that clear coat is looking good


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 11, 2009)

more pics between clear coats.


----------



## Randy (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## possumkiller (Mar 12, 2009)

just waiting on hardware to get shipped. and it should be done in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey.

Looks awesome, even if it´s not my cup of tea.

How long has it taken, so far? Since they started the build I mean...

I´ve got an 8 string on order, still waiting for a crafter to be assigned....

Cheers!


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 12, 2009)

what kind of 8 string? which one is yours?

couple more pics after clearcoating and ready for fretwork


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 12, 2009)

CS-2228
Ibby-clone, 28,6" scale.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 13, 2009)

heres more pics.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 13, 2009)

and more. i really hope its the lighting or the flash thats making it look more like a cherry sunburst than tiger eye burst.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## GazPots (Mar 13, 2009)

This looks great.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2009)

You glorious bastard.


----------



## Panterica (Mar 13, 2009)

luvs the neck finish


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 17, 2009)

well he said this is the last coat of laquer. unpolished. he said maxim is going to let it sit and harden for a couple weeks before he polishes it while they wait for the rest of the hardware to come in im guessing. i cant wait to get it.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 17, 2009)

heres more


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 17, 2009)

more


----------



## budda (Mar 17, 2009)

damn, that looks sweet!

He should pay someone to take photos for him, they may turn out a bit better .

I must be patient with my singlecut.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 17, 2009)

i definitly agree about him hiring a photographer. but i think if the pics were any better i would be masturbating to them and afterward i would feel terrible about masturbating to a guitar. you have a singlecut being made?

this is what michael sent me about the pics because i was asking why the last ones looked like cherry burst lol

Hi Charles!

Well, unfortunately my cell phone camera isn't doing any better than Sushkov's.

We won't get to really show you how your finish looks until we can get it outside into the daylight.
The flourescents in our shop give a lot of these pictures a reddish and even _purple _cast!

I tried to color balance them in photoshop, but it's not really working.
It'd hardest of all to accurately capture the *bursting*... to the eye it looks very smooth and subtle, but to the digital camera it breaks into "bands" of gradients.
One of these days I will get a real camera! Probably the most natural looking shot color-wise is #1216 ( the distant shot)


----------



## budda (Mar 17, 2009)

a Cellphone?! man that explains it all. ask him if he has any friends with digital cameras, and if one of them would come over and snap 5 or 6 pics. You wont jerk off to it, you'll just go looking for women online real quick .

I have a 7-string singlecut being made by brian (canuck brian on here). He doesn't live where his shop is, which is part of why it's taking a little while. But I kind of expected that anyway, and so long as I have something to play I can make it.


----------



## Fred (Mar 17, 2009)

That looks gloriously shiny, dude! Am I being excessively dim or is it not quite weird that they haven't drilled out holes for the machine heads yet?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 17, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> i definitly agree about him hiring a photographer. but i think if the pics were any better i would be masturbating to them and afterward i would feel terrible about masturbating to a guitar.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 17, 2009)

a 7 string singlecut. holy jesus. do you have any pics of that yet?????? 

im sure they are still waiting for some hardware to arrive because there was a mix up about me providing prs locking tuners and then decided to go with the tone pros kluson locking ones which they could order. i think thats why the holes arent in the headstock yet. but really who knows. the hole for the toggle switch also isnt drilled yet so im thinking that maxim may just be waiting for the finish to be finished


----------



## budda (Mar 17, 2009)

very early production pics - he's done more, but hasn't taken photos. dont worry, i chewed him out .

you sent them tuners and they opted to use something else...? weird.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 17, 2009)

no i was going to buy prs tuners to send to them because they cant get them outside the us from prs. but instead i decided to go with the tone pros because they could order them and i wouldnt have to send anything (not to mention i like the vintage look with the peace of mind of modern locking tuners ) but michael had forgotten about it. so he was asking me where the hell were the tuners and i was like ummm.... did you order them? lol so yeah everything is good now.


ahh... and one detail i had almost forgotten about and now cant wait to see is the cavity and trussrod covers are all made from matching flame maple


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 9, 2009)

Well my guitar was going to start completion today when suddenly omg the tuners cover up the serial number! So I have options I guess. The serial number was painted straight onto the dyed wood so Michael says if I want the same style they will have to sand it back down and basically wind up refinishing the guitar just for that number. OMG I am soo pissed. Not only that but I changed the pickups from custom passives to the new gold covered EMGs an 81 and 85. He updated the spec sheet (I just noticed because he hardly ever updates the spec sheet) and he has 81 and 60 listed. I was ORIGINALLY going to supply some authentic PRS parts that he couldnt get like the lampshade knobs, PRS locking tuners, and a gold PRS jack plate. After deciding I didnt want to hassle with trying to order it from Iraq and having it shipped to someone I know to ship to him I told him to use alternate parts that he could order himself. After a couple months when we were getting ready for completion he asks me if Im sending him the customer supplied parts and Im just thinking that we sorted it out sooooo long ago and ugh. So I dont know guys. What the hell should I do? Its a badass looking guitar BUT the serial number is covered (I could totally live with that if this wasnt a CUSTOM) and it has the wrong neck pickup.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are some more pics. Gold EMGs are backordered so in the meantime they are desperately trying to get me to change tuners so that they dont have to do anything about those tuners covering the serial number lol. Im thinking maybe some fancy gold and ivory buttoned open back locking Sperzels but I dont know man I just love the vintage look of those. They told me that those tuners are "too big" for the PRS headstock so I sent them front and back pics of a McCarty headstock. All I have to say is if this guitar isnt worth all the pain in the ass when I get it, it will be my first and last Shamray. Nothing as bad as the Halo stories but still when you pay an assload you dont expect mistakes.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 15, 2009)

more


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2009)

Wouldn't that make it easier to identify if stolen? How many custom shops have 1 digit from the serial number missing?


----------



## budda (Apr 16, 2009)

how many thiefs sand off serial numbers?


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2009)

budda said:


> how many thiefs sand off serial numbers?



Yeah but I thought if you traded stuff in (which thieves do for profit) then it needed a serial number for that exact reason? I know when some friends of mine had their shit stolen from their practice space, the kid traded it in and the serial numbers were put on a list to see if they had been reported stolen.


----------



## possumkiller (May 21, 2009)

woo hoo its now on the completion table and getting ready for play testing and shipping!!!


----------



## budda (May 21, 2009)

Fun stuff! I have a few months wait for my SC 7.

2 months roughly for the SC 6.

3 cheers for custom guitars


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 22, 2009)

I can't seem to see the photos. Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## possumkiller (May 25, 2009)

ok its finally done! only things i have about it are where is the matching flame maple trusscover? also he didnt give any pics of the back of the body because its supposed to have matching flame maple control cavity covers as well. but he also said its in playtesting right now so maybe they were messing with the trussrod for the setup (i still dont see a hole for a screw though) and he said he didnt get pics of the back.

yeah he said the trussrod cover isnt added until after they are done playtesting and tweaking the setup and everything.


----------



## Sir Euric (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, them locking tuners just don't look quite right  lol, I like the elecrosocket , that finish is amazing, the pickup rings should be gold, they don't look right on there


----------



## possumkiller (May 25, 2009)

i like the way the burst turned out.


----------



## Sir Euric (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, it would look better if Michael would quit spooging all over it

He needs to buff that headstock out.


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 25, 2009)

May I ask how much...?


----------



## possumkiller (May 25, 2009)

too much. couldve got a prs single cut with artist package lol. but the reason i got this is because i got the ebony fretboard and maple neck and other options prs wont give you


----------



## damigu (May 26, 2009)

looks pretty good so far.

i'm considering shamray for my eventual custom.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 26, 2009)

"I can't see shit captain!"

But I wanna see!


----------



## possumkiller (May 26, 2009)

are the image shack things not working??? how do i fix them?


also am putting in an order for a custom 7 with these guys. people here will probably bitch about the BlackMachine influence but i dont really care. think of an RG7 meets BlackMachine. normal thickness RG body and wizard neck with reverse ibby headstcock. bolt on with a hipshot bridge and BKP in the bridge only with a single volume. the body will be mahogany with ebony top (with drop top arm contour). the neck will be 5 piece mahogany with ebony stripes with ebony fretboard and headstcock overlay. sperzels and graphite nut. oil/wax natural finish.


----------



## Sir Euric (May 29, 2009)

also am putting in an order for a custom 7 with these guys. people here will probably bitch about the BlackMachine influence but i dont really care. think of an RG7 meets BlackMachine. normal thickness RG body and wizard neck with reverse ibby headstcock. bolt on with a hipshot bridge and BKP in the bridge only with a single volume. the body will be mahogany with ebony top (with drop top arm contour). the neck will be 5 piece mahogany with ebony stripes with ebony fretboard and headstcock overlay. sperzels and graphite nut. oil/wax natural finish.[/quote]



I know you changed yours specs already, like 3 or 5 million times 

actually i didnt. i just canceled it lol

You and I definitely need ESP Custom 7's


----------



## possumkiller (May 29, 2009)

actually i didnt. i just canceled it lol


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 3, 2009)

its done and on its way home.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks interesting.

And I'm sitting here with a rosewood necked Cu24 Artist Pack trem on my lap...


----------



## damigu (Jul 4, 2009)

give a review when it's in your hands.

shamray is near the top of my list for when i eventually get a custom, but i'm still shaky on them due to lack of first hand reports.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 7, 2009)

well i do have a couple gripes. the softy case they gave me with it sucks ass. the selector switch is NOT gold. and a couple of the screws in the pickup rings are rough from where someone let the screwdriver slip when tightening the screws. other than that it is WAY more badass than the pics. im moving to england on thursday but when i get there i will get some good pics with my nikon d80!! 

other than little nitpicky stuff like that it really is the best guitar ive ever played. even better than the custom shop kh4 i keep rambling on about in random threads. the tone pros bridge is weird though. the tops of the studs are what lock the bridge in place. they just screw right off. it was a bitch adjusting the action to where i wanted it. i think i may just buy a regular prs tailpiece because i have to take the bridge off to put new strings on anyway so the whole locking thing is kinda pointless. the tuners are badass though i love them. the pickups rock i just have to figure out how to buff and polish them because apparently they are not plated the same way other gold hardware is and when i tried to polish them they just got hazy and rough feeling.


----------



## ToniS (Jul 8, 2009)

It looks awesome. Can I ask how much did it cost you? I'm very interested in Shamray now...


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 8, 2009)

ok so word from the emg guys about the new chrome and gold emgs is to polish them with acetone (nail polish remover) and a microfiber cloth. 

the price on this thing was $3899 with like 300 and some change going to shipping. more than a factory prs but also way better than any of the factory prs guitars ive played at local shops. i took it to guitar center yesterday to find a molded plastic hardcase for it for the flight and all the guys there were pretty blown away by it (not really saying much considering these are the guys who tried to sell me a set neck prs and a bolt on bc rich claiming they were neck thru)


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 9, 2009)

So Im trying to get some more mellow distortion sounds with it but the EMGs are preventing it. Most people say that with EMGs you want to have your pickups as close to the strings as you can because they have a very weak magnetic field thats amplified by the active preamp in the pickups. Well the only thing I can think of with this is the metal covers (I took out the pickups and checked they ARE metal covers) make these pickups a lot hotter or something because I backed the pickups down pretty far from the strings and get a regular 81 kinda chunk. 

So now Im wanting to switch out with passives because Im pretty tired of the EMG kindof tone. Probably Im gonna get some BKPs since I just moved to England and I can get them cheaper. Im just not sure which ones. Im also wondering if BKP will do the black covers with gold polepiece screws. That would look pretty killer on here ( I changed all the plastic parts to black and the guitar looks a lot better IMHO).


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 30, 2009)

Some better lit outside pics.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 30, 2009)

All they need to do is make in in a 7 string form and i'd fall over from excitment. 


Amazing guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2009)

Gosh :| That is beautiful.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 30, 2009)

The neck is


----------



## rto666 (Aug 30, 2009)

BEAUTIFULL!!! 
(not sure about the machine heads, tho...)


----------



## hairychris (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks really nice. BKP should be able to sort you out with gold pole pieces - I forgot when I ordered the BKPs for my PRS but it doesn't really matter.

Nickel covers with gold poles would look funky.


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 30, 2009)

GazPots said:


> All they need to do is make in in a 7 string form and i'd fall over from excitment.
> 
> 
> Amazing guitar.



Elderly Music has a Private Stock PRS 7 on order..Probably close to $9000 but that's just a guess.

PRS PRIVATE STOCK CUSTOM 24 7-STRING, CHARCOAL TOP / PEARL WHITE BACK FINISH WITH CASE - Elderly Instruments


----------



## Isan (Aug 31, 2009)

EKKK that is tight


----------



## GazPots (Aug 31, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> Elderly Music has a Private Stock PRS 7 on order..Probably close to $9000 but that's just a guess.
> 
> PRS PRIVATE STOCK CUSTOM 24 7-STRING, CHARCOAL TOP / PEARL WHITE BACK FINISH WITH CASE - Elderly Instruments






 I think i'll stick to waiting for the production model 7 to be made (as if  ).


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 31, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Looks really nice. BKP should be able to sort you out with gold pole pieces - I forgot when I ordered the BKPs for my PRS but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Nickel covers with gold poles would look funky.


 
i meant the black covers that bkp does. black covers with gold screws. i think it could look pretty cool. i LOVE these tuners though. they are probably the simplest lockers ive ever seen. you can take off those big thumbwheels and you have regular tuners if you want.


----------



## damigu (Aug 31, 2009)

blak covers w/ gold screws is an awesome look (had it temporarily on a blue jackson kelly i used to own), but i think it would be too much black to be complimentary to that guitar.

you should try gold covers with black screws. though black screws are harder to get (not counting the huge screws on invader pickups, i've only ever seen 1 pickup with black screws that were normal sized).


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah im just trying to tone down the gold a little. i was also thinking about doing a black bridge with gold posts and somehow mixing black into the tuners as well.


----------



## freakonaleash31 (Sep 3, 2009)

how much did this cost you


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 4, 2009)

SoundClick artist: SausageAssassin - page with MP3 music downloads

there is a clip there of some riffage i was doing with it. not very good but whatever.


----------

